# First year!!! Groom and Fit our wether for show???



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok so Im needing to know...can I stop at the Hock when clipping and leave a straight bold line, then use ther roto-brush on my drill to fluff the hock hair and use spray adhesive to keep the hair proofed out??? Is this something that people do with goats?? Or is it just on beef?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I honestly don't know but will need to know for next year fair so I'm bumping your thread for you


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, but I would suggest blending the leg hair into the hawk and knee. Just my opinion, but I really dislike the blunt line look. It kind of defeats the purpose of fitting the legs. You want to give the illusion that the bone size is larger than it really is. With a blunt line, you are pointing out that you're trying to pull one over on the judge. Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say just beef. I have never seen that in goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Karen, I've seen it at our county fair in the last couple years showing wethers. They use to just clip them smooth, but they seem to be moving towards that "beef" look. It's more for "showmanship" than anything cause any judge worth his weight can SEE what you've done to make your animal look better than it is. LOL


----------



## 4hgirl (Mar 23, 2015)

At my fair, we slick shear their body and then blend or feather the hair at the top of the neck and the hocks/knees. That way you can see the muscle on the goats, but there isn't a blunt line where you stopped clipping. Every show is different though. The best thing to do is to ask the judge what they prefer so you will know for next year. Our judge this year preferred the look of goats that had been clipped 2-3 days before the show so that they had a tiny bit of hair grow back and they didn't look completely bald.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree with BGC! Thats what we do blend the hair.


----------

